# gun training



## caleb (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone my name is caleb I live in montana and do alot of hunting and i am wanting my dog to come with me and dont want her to be gun shy. she is a three month old pup and i was wondering when and how to start gun training


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Caleb, your best bet is to get your pup crazy about retrieving in general before introducing a gun. Have her used to watching someone out in a field throw a bumper or bird and she has to go get it and bring it back to you (as opposed to you throwing it, get someone else that she can watch). Once she is crazy for this, start with a small starter pistol, when they throw the bird have them "shoot" it with the pistol, it won't take long before she associates the gun with the retrieve that she loves. If you are careful about this (as in, don't introduce the gun too soon when she is still unsure about retrieving) you shouldn't have any problems. Best of luck!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Most of all you have plenty of time so do not rush it.

Some clarification... Once your pup is retrieving very well by using a "gunner," you will have the gunner introduce a cap gun or small gun at a distance with the throw. The distance and the smaller gun will seem like nothing to the dog. Over time, the shot will just seem to go with the game.

A "gunner" is a person who throws your bird or dummy for you in the field. When you start using a gunner, he should say something like "hey hey" to get the pups attention before the bird is thrown. Over time have the gunner use a duck call before the bird is thrown. Then over time, introduce the shot. You will notice that the pup picks up on this right away and a very birdy pup will need nothing to get their attention as they will be learning to look for the gunner.

When introducing a gunner, the throw should be angled somewhat towards you and your pup so she does not have to run past the gunner.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Opposite of most skill building, gun conditioning starts at a longer distance. As has been mentioned, use your pup's love of retrieving as a built-in reward/comfort system by having your helper stand 50 yards away (minimum) to throw marks for your pup. Use real birds if at all possible.

Begin with no gun or noise maker, except the bird boy (your helper). Just have them yell "Hey, hey!", or "Hup, hup!" before throwing the bird. I prefer "Hup, hup!" as a sharper sound that tends to carry better on a windy day. But that's another subject. Two things about the throws; long & flat, not high or close to the gun. And send your pup quick while focus is sharp.

After 2 or 3 with vocal cues, introduce some sharp sound, like a cap gun or having your bird boy clap 2 boards together. It's a sharp gun-like sound, but not a loud. 

Also important as this goes along, be sure to praise your pup, and pet a lot when he/she returns with each bird, and don't be in a big hurry.

When you begin gunfire, make it simple blanks; .22 blanks, or primer fire. I do at least a week of this before firing a shotgun around a pup. Many trainers introduce shotgun fire much sooner, and some get away with it. Being smart, and being lucky are different things. Be smart. You have more control over it!

EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I was sure Evan was going to chime in here! Thanks Evan.

Been up for about five hours now whelping the newest goldens on the block. Dont think we are done yet.

Back to the subject at hand... be patient with your intro to guns. Dont ignore the advice and just start shooting around your pup. I cannot recall the number of times I have seen very young pups being "hunted" over at the local wildlife area. Probably so young they didnt even know their names!

Patience.


----------



## caleb (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. the guy i bought her from has shot a couple hundred yards away from her and she didnt flinch. He thought that Morgan will be a good hunting dog and that made excited!


----------

